
The Case for Keeping San Francisco's Disputed Murals - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/26/arts/design/george-washington-san-francisco-murals.html
======
mindslight
It should be pretty clear by now that this rekindled enthusiasm for censorship
isn't aimed at works that are hostile or otherwise disempowering, but rather
that which is _challenging_. Historic oppressors could ask us for no greater
favor than to shy away from remembrance of their misdeeds simply because they
make us uncomfortable.

------
colechristensen
This isn't banning books from the school library, teaching whitewashed
history, or destroying works in a museum, it is a painting on the wall of a
high school.

...one that doesn't seem to have any particularly strong artistic or historic
value outside the controversy over itself.

Let's be honest, it was a communist painter trying to be edgy or subversive.
Art is important but people are overinflating the importance of painting.
Picking up a brush doesn't infinitely elevate what you have to say.

At best it's sarcasm painted on the wall, at worst propaganda in any case hard
to justify as an appropriate wall decoration for a high school.

There are worrying trends of the left trying to force its morals and opinions
with government, but this isn't the best target for that criticism.

~~~
ben_jones
As a SF resident it matters more to me that they’re spending ~500k to take it
down. A painting on a wall of a highschool...

Cue Patrick Star meme of “why don’t we take the $500k and actually help the
students with it”

